# 2yrs old and pumping



## Gabby (Apr 25, 2010)

Hello

My 2 year son was diagnosed two weeks ago with type 1. We are in shock, devastated and trying to cope with the pump.  The main problem is changing the cannula as he gets so upset and scared. It's traumatic for all of us as we have to hold him down and just do it.  It has ruined bath time and now he 's scared when we change his nappy that we might touch it. It's so upsetting. Any advice or tips welcome.  Does it hurt him?  We've only done it twice so hope it will get better with time.  

He's also developed a rash around the sticky bit has anybody else experienced this?


----------



## am64 (Apr 25, 2010)

hi gabby welcome to the forum sorry to hear your news and how traumatic it must be ...there are a number of parents and pumpers on her who will come in soon with loads of advice and support in the meantimes big hugs x


----------



## Sugarbum (Apr 25, 2010)

Hi Gabby,

Welcome to the board, I am sorrry it it because your little now has Type 1 diabetes that you find yourself here.

This is a very supportive are and people will be able to relate to what you are saying. There are a lot of mums and dads on here and I am sure they can offer you some good advice. 

I use a pump, having been on injections for a few years before. I am sure it is a completely different kettle of fish to what you are going through now, but please do keep checking the thread for when the mums get online! They are also members of another forum 'children with diabetes' which I know is a particually good resource and network. The address is http://www.childrenwithdiabetes.com/uk/

I also get a small rash and marking around the site of the canula. There is an alcohol based product called Zoff (a small steret type wipe) that you can rub over it and it comes off easier, but I am unsure whether it is ok for use on youngsters or not but your pharmacist should be able to advise.

Take care
Lou x


----------



## Patricia (Apr 25, 2010)

Hi Gabby

Oh my goodness how difficult for your family. Such a little one. My son was diagnosed at 12 eighteen months ago now -- traumatic, but at least he could understand what was going on and why we were all having to do what we do.

The first thing I would suggest you do is find your way onto the email forum childrenwithdiabetes.org.uk -- this is full of parents of children with type 1, and there are many pumpers and many parents on it with very young children like yours. It is a great source of support.

I'm hoping Adrienne will pick this thread up, as her daughter has been type 1 since birth and she has no doubt gone through pretty much everything with her. 

I'm wondering about a temporary use of bribery? Or rather, reward? Is he old enough for this to be effective yet? Two set changes being very brave, and then something he wants -- it could be small, or something he could collect a few of, etc?

Does he touch the site yet? Does he know it's okay to do so? It may help him feel less invaded to know that it's 'his'.

Finally, this may be really pushing the boat out, but... have you done a set change on yourself? Obviously without the insulin. Maybe if he sees that it's okay on someone else he will begin to work his way toward feeling less scared.

And I've just thought of one more thing. If there's any small bit he could do himself, to 'help' -- again, so it's not totally out of his control: maybe press the adhesive down once it's in, or connect the tubing to the vial? And if he's steely enough, sometimes removing your own plaster is a heck of a lot better than someone else doing it! My daughter took any plaster off herself from an extremely young age, because she just hated someone else doing it...

Just some thoughts. I'm hoping some others with more experience will pick this up soon. Hang in there, and the boards are here for you!

Best,

Patricia


----------



## Sarah D (Apr 26, 2010)

Hi Gabby,

I am so sorry to hear about your little boy's very recent diagnosis of Type 1, it's a devastating time, as a mother of a 2 year old boy with type 1 myself, I understand completely how you are feeling. My son, Henry was diagnosed when he was 15 months old, he is now 3 months shy of his 3rd birthday. He started pumping just 4 months ago though so I can also relate to the stress and upset you're going through with your son and his reaction to the cannula changes. Henry reacted in exactly the same way, so I just wanted to reassure you that it will get easier and your little boy will get used to it. I am sure that the cannula doesn't hurt, it is just a tiny pin prick then it's over. I did wear the pump myself for a few days with saline in it and I didn't feel a thing when I put the cannula in. Perhaps you could try it yourself and let your son see you do it. Perhaps you could try changing the cannula at a different time of day, rather than bathtime, that may help.  You will find that you may have to make unplanned cannula changes at all sorts of times in the day and night so the next cannula change will automatically have to be at a different time anway. Henry was terrified whenever I went near him to change his nappy, he thought I was going to touch his cannula. He wouldn't let me near his pump without a fight either. I would say this went on for a couple of weeks and gradually he became more accepting as he did with all his injections previously. You will be amazed at how your son copes and just takes on board all of this, I promise, it will get better and easier. We use a bit of bribery when necessary too, a chocolate button or two etc, it seems to work for us.

I only joined this forum this evening as a lady from the CWD forum passed on your plight and thought I may be able to help by sharing my experience.  Please look at the CWD forum as it is exclusively for parents with children with diabetes, there is a lot of support on there. I only joined it 2 weeks ago!

You have a lot to come to terms with, I have been there, still am there! If I can help in anyway please get in touch.

With very best wishes to you and your little boy.

Sarah


----------



## joannaj (Apr 26, 2010)

Hi Gabby, 

I am so soory to hear baoutyour son's dignosis. I am Mum to Emily, who was diagnosed at 11months and is now nearly 3 years old. We have been pumping since diagnosis. I remember the early days after dianosis so well, it is overwhelming - full of emotion and learning. I just seem to remember receiving so many medical supply boxes- I didn't think I'd ever understand or cope. But you are not alone ; there has been mention of CWD UK which is an unbelievable support , lots of parents going through the same things and quite a few with toddlers. 

The set changes are very difficult, Emily never used to bat an eyelid at first, but as she has gotten older it has become more of an issue- being so aware of what is goig on. It ia hard to explain and reason with a toddler too, so I know only too well how stressful and upsetting it is. 

Sarah is right , a little bribery can work so well; Em has chocolate buttons too. We  have just started asking her where she wants her needle too, having just started to move from her bottom to her thighs. 

Emily also chooses a soft toy to have a set change done and she gets reallt involved in handling all of the equipment ;  she uses her insulin vials , I giver her a reservoir and  her tpoys get their sets done too- normally Tigger- she then puts a plaster on afterwards too.  You can buy a toy pump from the States, we haven't done yet but will do at some stage. Ths works well. 

Emily does hate having anyone look at her needle (unless on her terms , when she drops her trousres to proudly show off her site!) and doesn't like nappy changes sometimes. I think it is their age, Em is potty training and it is all very different for them - diffrent emtions and feelings. 

It does get better, and our children are amazing- they take it all in their stride. 

If you want to come and find me on Facebook, or email me  privately me email is jo.jeffery@googlemail.com. 

This is an especially hard time, but you are not alone. 

Kindest regards, 

Jo


----------



## joannaj (Apr 26, 2010)

Hi Gabby, 

I forgot to post this ' The charity Juvenile Diabetes Research Foundation do a KIDSAC for newly diagnoised parents and children. There isa fabulous bear ; Rufus, whom Emily adores. He has his site areas marked out. He mighthelp too. Like I said, Emily loves Rufus. 

http://www.jdrf.org.uk/page.asp?section=00010001000400030001&itemTitle=KIDSAC

Jo


----------



## Gabby (Apr 26, 2010)

*Thank you*

Thank you all so much for all your tips and support, I'm so pleased to have found this site and will go onto the other forum some of you have mentioned.  We changed the cannula this morning so we can start to enjoy bath time again. It went a little bit better, we are giving him a little toy after wards which does seem to distract him and calm him down. Just a quick question, I worried he will pull off the canula and pump, do you carry a spare giving set with you at all times?  Some of you mentioned giving choc buttons, I'm still at the stage that I'm too frightened to give him chocolate!  Still getting my head around carb counting. I find I work out how much he's having then he decides to throw it all on the floor, walls or smear it on himself!! 

I also find it hard when we go out and he wants a snack,pricking his finger in the playgroud etc.  Can anyone recommend good snacks to take out with me that aren't to high in carbs? or have the carbs written on the packet?

Thanks again for all your support as there is so much to learn and to add to the difficulty I have a 7 week old baby!!  Not much sleep happening in this house!!


----------



## Alba37 (Apr 26, 2010)

Hi Gabby

I am so sorry to read about your son's diagnosis.  Gosh, you have you hands full with a baby too.

The diagnosis is always a shock then having to get your head round all the information and learning to carb count and everything too, it's very hard.  It's such early days still, as time passes you will feel much more confident and doing a quick test will become second nature.  It's good your son got a pump quickly as injections are much more difficult and less flexible for a toddler. Your son should really be able to eat whatever he wants, or I should say whatever you want him to eat, with the pump.  You can give him insulin to cover anything inc. chocolate.  Chocolate won't make anything any worse for him, but he should be able to continue his diet as it was before he was diagnosed.

If you are thinking of joining CWD, it's not a normal forum, it's a mailing list which you subscribe to so you send and receive emails to everyone subscribed to the list.  It's a list for parents of children with diabetes and there are Mum's (and some Dad's) with children of all ages.  There are several Mum's with young children or their with children who were diagnosed when they were young.  You can send emails asking questions for example you could be ask for carbs for the snacks your son likes.  The parents there are a great support and always happy to help in any way they can. I have made some great friends there over the last few years.  

You can read a little about the email list here,  if you decide to sign up and have any problems just let me know.  

Take care

Aileen


----------



## bev (Apr 26, 2010)

Gabby said:


> Thank you all so much for all your tips and support, I'm so pleased to have found this site and will go onto the other forum some of you have mentioned.  We changed the cannula this morning so we can start to enjoy bath time again. It went a little bit better, we are giving him a little toy after wards which does seem to distract him and calm him down. Just a quick question, I worried he will pull off the canula and pump, do you carry a spare giving set with you at all times?  Some of you mentioned giving choc buttons, I'm still at the stage that I'm too frightened to give him chocolate!  Still getting my head around carb counting. I find I work out how much he's having then he decides to throw it all on the floor, walls or smear it on himself!!
> 
> I also find it hard when we go out and he wants a snack,pricking his finger in the playgroud etc.  Can anyone recommend good snacks to take out with me that aren't to high in carbs? or have the carbs written on the packet?
> 
> Thanks again for all your support as there is so much to learn and to add to the difficulty I have a 7 week old baby!!  Not much sleep happening in this house!!



Hi Gabby,
You should always carry a spare set with you or an injection pen - just in case the canula comes out. But it would take an awful lot for it to come out - so dont worry too much.
Regarding the chocolate. You can offer chocolate and do the bolus for it after he has eaten it - this way it wont matter if he rubs it on the walls! I know its scary to think your giving sugary things like chocolate - but you really should do this or food and treats could become an issue and he may start to take things from the cupboards when your not looking.

Carb free snacks are things like cubes of cheese, frankfurter sausages (virtually nil carbs), cubes of ham (but not honey roast etc), boiled eggs (although some people count these as 5 carbs each) etc..

With the pump - you should be able to let your little boy eat what he wants when he wants. Is it the carb counting that is the reason your after carb free snacks? Dont worry if it is - it takes a while to get your head around it - but once you do you will find it very easy.

Have you tried the 'magic cream' (cant think of the name) for using when doing a set change as this numbs the area first?

You do have your hands full with a new baby too! You must be exhausted. Dont worry, everyone on here will help you and most of the replies you have are from the mums on the other list - i passed on your message and they all came to help. When you get time, try to join the other list and you will understand how helpful everyone is (aswell as this forum), you may find there are some from the area you live and could meet up for a coffee etc..Bev


----------



## dylansmummy (Apr 26, 2010)

Hi Gabby,
I am so sorry to hear of your son's recent diagnosis.  I do know how your feeling as I felt devastated after my son's diagnosis.

I am mum to a 2 year old little boy too, he was diagnosed at the age of 13 months.  I also have a baby, although she is 5 months old now so I can completely relate to the lack of sleep!!

My son Dylan is also on a pump now and we have experienced the same kind of protests about set changes that you have.  When Dylan was initially diagnosed he was on up to 8 injections a day which I found far more traumatic than set changes.

I agree with Sarah and Jo' s advice about distraction being the key at set changes.  If Dylan is particularly upset I use bribery- milky bars, chocolate buttons, all have the carbs on the packet so you can bolus for them if you have to resort to chocolate bribery! (not that I am encouraging feeding too much chocolate!)  I also use comics and other little treats and always tell dylan how proud I am of him as he is having it done.  This seems to have worked as he has told other people "mummy is very proud of me when I have my pump sticker on".  I also just try to keep talking and asking him questions to distract him whilst I am doing it.  I talk about his friends, what he will be doing the next day, holidays, nice things to look forward to etc and try to engage him in conversation so he is not too focussed on the set change.

Dylan has now been pumping for 16 months and I can honestly say he has never pulled the cannula out despite being very lively and physically active, like any other little boy of that age.  he attends pre school and I always make sure his pump is in a little pump bag and locked so that no little fingers can press any buttons.  not sure if you have a pump bag but I would definitely recommend them to protect the pump.  we get the spibelt ones  
http://store.spibelt.com/Kid-s-Belts-s/22.htm    they are from the states but I have found them to be the best ones and they fit a 2 year old perfectly.

in terms of taking snacks out I just take whatever I would have done had he not been diabetic.  packets of organix crisps are around 10g a bag, nairns oatcakes are 6g each, so nice and easy to remember.  petit filous are also 6g each.  remember you can always take carb free foods such as babybels and sticks of cucumber, ham etc.  the beauty of the pump is that the child should not be restricted in what they eat, as you can just bolus as you go along.

hope I have not overwhelmed you with too much information so early on.  Do message me if you want to talk.  I do feel for you as I know how overwhelming and stressful a new diagnosis in a little one is.  It does get easier and you will get more confident as time passes.

Best wishes

Sabrina


----------



## joannaj (Apr 26, 2010)

Hi Gabby, 

Oh wow, a 7 week old too. Crikey. I am 35 weeks pregnant an am wondering how Iwill cope with two, but you mut be in the thick of it  and only just being diagnosed too. It must be so overwhelming, but take it slowly - there is a lot to learn and it comes with time, I prmise. I am still learning, nearly 2 years on. 

Emily has never pulled out her cannula or played with her pump, she does like to show her pump off. But we have alittle cas, as Sab maentioend to keep it in. She has knocked a few cannulas overt he passed two years, I'll be honest. And we alsways take a small clipped box of spares, a coupel of reserviors, sets, insulin pen, insulin etc. Just in case, we have had to chnage a set in IKEA car park- always best to be prepared! 

Snacks, I have to say we raraely take carb free ones out! But cheese cubes, tomates and strawberries are quite good. 

We have a great pocket size book - Collins Gem Carb Counter - which is handy to pop in to a handbag!   You will soon get to learn carbs in most foods, but again give yourself time. 

We take Organix Rice Cakes out, whoch are 5g carbs (CHO) per 3 rice cakes. Oatcakes (Ginger, Mixed Berry) whoch are 6g, small finger digestives are 5g CHO. Oragnix crisps 10g CHO.  A small , fun size bag of buttons is 8g CHO. Emily eats a normal and varied diet, and we encorage her to eat everyhting. We have only cut a few things out, Weetabix and Ready Brek , beacuse we can't stop th breakfast spike but tat is different for sifferent children. 

Mini Milk ice lollies are aso good, only 5 g CHO and a real treat! 

I hope this helps, Gabby. 

Where are you based? I am in Gloucestershire. 

Jo


----------



## rspence (Apr 26, 2010)

*We're 2yrs old and newly diagnosed too*

Gabby - just reaching out a hand of support. My son Jacob Peter known as JP was diagnosed 4 weeks ago type 1. We're not using a pump - we're doing multiple daily injections so different in that respect, but still can walk with you on the side of having a small child recently diagnosed.

My son has decided to boycoot all food other than Cheerios so I can reel off how many carbs in various bowlfuls of those but thats about it!!


----------



## Gabby (Apr 28, 2010)

Thanks again for advice on belts/ pouches as we don't have one so will buy one now!  

Rachel I've just written on your other post too to say we are going though this together.  It has really helped to hear from you all and not feel so alone as I feel my friends don't really understands how life changing it is.  On the positive side Aydin is so much happier and has put weight on and is being a typical lively little toddler.

I am so proud of him even tho it breaks my heart.


----------

